# First gator a 9 footer



## deerehauler (Sep 9, 2013)

Well my first time Alligator hunting was a blast. Killitgrillit, Matt and I headed down to Florence Marina on the Chatahoochee rivier friday night to get checked in to cabin and ready to head out for the opening of the 2013 gator season. Seemed like midnight took forever to get here.

  We loaded up in the boat and pulled out of the marina a few mins before midnight watching the clock when we could start up river looking for gators. we spent most of the night running up on a bunch of 3-5 ft gators never being able to get up close to them. Finall about 3am we decided to head back down toward the marina and look in and out of coves still not having any luck we decided to head back and take a nap and get back at it at first light. 
Well about 1/2 mile before we got back in the refuge we saw a gator swimming down the middle of the channel. We decided to take a cast at it and try and snag it. First cast bam we snaged him and he went nuts. He was able to brake free and go under. About a min later he popped back up. We put the trolling motor down and cruised up behind him which gave me a 4 yard shot with the bow. He stripped my line an bouy off the bow and went straight to the bottom. we waited for 40 mins and he came back up. we cast the treble hook and snaged him agian. he went down agian but not deep since the bouy was still floating. I threw out my big treble with the 1/4 inch rope attached snagged him and we began to drag him to the top of the water. when he surfaced he was not so happy. He started to roll pretty good throwing his tail up in the boat and giving old killitgrillit a couple love taps in the shoulder. He then gave me a perfect shot and his little kill spot and I was able to dispatch him. He measured in at 9 foot on the money. Gotta say I am hooked.
  Will say the cleaning and skinning was the real work.


----------



## mattech (Sep 9, 2013)

nice, congrats


----------



## gdaagent (Sep 9, 2013)

So jealous


----------



## watermedic (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Read!


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good deal congrats man.we gone get after em again wed nite


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations on a fine gator!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks yall I am definatly hooked now!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Sep 11, 2013)

Yall done good!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice Gator thanks for sharing.


----------

